# Fragen zum DH



## pepe88euen (31. August 2007)

Hallo ihr alle, hab da mal ne frage hab mir ein specialized stumpjumper gekauft und wollte mal wissen ob ich damit auch dh strecken fahren kann. Das rad hat vorn und hinten 120mm federweg. ich wollte nämlich gern mal auf der dh-strecke malente üben und trainieren.

Danke schon mal für die antworten 

gruß simon


----------



## herrderringel (31. August 2007)

moin!
denke das geht, ich bin mit meinem alten orange (und selbst mit dem hardtail) gut klar gekommen, und in malente gibts auch heute noch viele hardtailfahrer. gute technik ist aber nie verkehrt und federweg ist nach wie vor durch nix zu ersetzen als: noch mehr federweg.

also, man sieht sich im dreck

der herr der ringel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pepe88euen (31. August 2007)

erstmal danke für die antwort..... ja hab vorne ne manitou und hinten nen fox dämpfer also so schlechte quali nicht und ich kann damit in malente auch die hohen springen??? ... ja also man sieht sich bei dem wetter wohl wirklich im dreck 

gruß simon


----------



## josch-vr6 (4. September 2007)

naja die gaps würd ich mir vllt verkneifen. aber sonst sollte dies kein problem sein. hab schon einen mitm rudy dax runterfahren sehen... seid dem geht da alles


----------



## pepe88euen (4. September 2007)

gibt aber nur 2 gaps da oder???


----------



## raffnes (4. September 2007)

mach dir nicht gedanken, über dinge, die du im moment sowieso nicht schaffst. zum anfang ist dein bike doch ok! langsam rantasten


----------



## josch-vr6 (5. September 2007)

ja ein kleiner und ein großer. aber bin selber nur mal den kleinen gesprungen und fand den schon sehr unkontroliert. da sich der weg vom dh und dem gap kreuzen ist da sone kleine lunke entstanden. mitm fully vllt noch ok aber mitm ht doch schon arg. den großen wollte ich dann auchmal springen aber da die landung ein wenig ******* ist und ich dann doch nicht übermütig werden wollte hab ichs dann doch nicht getan. aber sonst kannste da alles fahren mit deinem rad. vllt nicht so schnell wie manch andere da aber runter kommste schon irgendwie


----------



## Knuut (6. September 2007)

Moin, vorallem Josh machst Du Dir nur wieder das Schaltwerk kaputt oder fährst Reifen platt.
Sollten mal wieder zusammen ne Runde in Malente fahren. Im grünen Bus sind immer Plätze frei.

Gruß

Lutz


----------



## Pilatus (6. September 2007)

In Malente kann man mit jedem Rad fahren. Darfst halt diese nervigen Drops nicht stumpf runterfallen, sondern aktiv abfedern. Dann passiert da nix...


----------



## josch-vr6 (6. September 2007)

nene, es war nicht das schaltwerk. ok auch aber dazu kommt noch kette, schaltauge, speichen, und bischen plastik müll vona kettenführung
aber im grunde hat pilatus schon recht. 

@ knuut: klar müssen wir das mal wieder machen. vllt hat lilo auch mal lust. 

gruß josch


----------



## pepe88euen (6. September 2007)

is da jetzt diesen sonntag rennen in malente werde dann mal hin wenn da was los is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## josch-vr6 (7. September 2007)

echt?? sch**** kann nicht. sind das denn so richtig ofizielle oder nur so just for fun rennen??


----------



## pepe88euen (7. September 2007)

weiß nicht genau weiß hab nur gehört das da wohl auch jeder mitfahren kann soll aber auch professionell sein


----------



## josch-vr6 (7. September 2007)

klingt ja ganz gut. nur schade das ich keine zeit habe. würd gern mal son paar fully fahrern zeigen das man mitm ht auch gewinnen kann
aber sonst mag ich fully fahrer


----------



## pepe88euen (8. September 2007)

Mal überlegen hardtrail gegen fully........................
Klare sache 99 zu eins für das .......................... fully 
naja werde ma gucken ob mir jemand die uhrzeit sagen kann dann werde ich da wohl mal hin eiernund zugucken wie die hardtrailer in grung und boden gefahren werden 

nein nein ich mag euch hardtrailfahrer ja auch gerne zumal ich auch mal eins gefahren hab


----------



## josch-vr6 (9. September 2007)

hehe...naja nen versuch wärs wert gewesen

wie wars denn heute da??

gruß josch

ps: ht schreibt man hardtail. ohne "r"


----------



## pepe88euen (10. September 2007)

upppppps hihi 
ich konnte doch nicht hin weil was familieres dazwischen gekommen ist. in nem anderen forum haben die geschriben das dar gar nichts war kp also


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kumquat (11. September 2007)

ohne einen vergleich zu haben behaupte ich mal es war gut. mir hat es jedenfalls sehr gut gefallen.

irgendwelche leute haben mich da nach den bildern gefragt, die ich da gemacht habe. falls ihr hier seid: siehe norddeutschland fotoalbum.


----------



## josch-vr6 (10. Oktober 2007)

die strecke hat sich sehr zum negativen entwickelt.
mit nem ht nicht mehr fahrbar und mit nem downhiller schon sehr schwer...also spaß macht das nicht mehr...


----------



## Knuut (11. Oktober 2007)

Hi Josh,
wie meinst Du das ?? Ich wollte im demnächst mal wieder hin. Wenn Du Lust hast, kannst ja mitkommen.
Was ist den schlecht geworden auf der Strecke ??


----------



## josch-vr6 (12. Oktober 2007)

jens und matze waren da und meinten nicht wieder hinfahren.......


----------



## Knuut (12. Oktober 2007)

Hi Josh, haste Morgen (Samtag Nachmittag) Zeit. Wollte mal wieder nach Neukloster Forrest, mal schauen, ob noch Alles steht.
Kannst ja Mailen


----------

